# General > Recommendations >  Kalirel Electric Heating System

## Macwull

Was wondering if anyone up here has installed this system or have heard about it? Any feedback would be great thanks

www.kalirel.co.uk

----------


## Liz

I sent off for info (thanks for the link) and it looks really interesting.

I have to send off my room measurements to get a quote but as rough guide they have said about £1,700 + VAT which is pretty good and it is all installed in a day.

Must see about getting the heating system changed with coal going up by £1 a bag soon!!! :: 

Have you checked this system out?

----------


## Gadgie

This looks good.  I currently have storage heaters (which I hate) and am in the process of changing to Gas, but it is not cheap (£300 - £400 to get linked to town gas then another £5K for the installation).  If it actually does what it says on the tin, then it does seem like a perfect solution.  Did either of you get a local contact for the installation?

----------


## Liz

There isn't a local contact and can't remember where the installer comes from but will check and let you know. :Grin:

----------


## candy

I think Bremner and Fynlater are trained in installing this kind of heating.

----------


## Macwull

I work for another local electrical firm and they have just installed a system similar to this, its gel radiators that are heated by electricity, controlled by a central programmer on the economy 10 tariff, i'll try 2 get details on it.

Seems good though, your other options would be a wet electric heating system, have seen one installed and they seem happy with it so far!!

----------


## Liz

It would be great if you could get more details.

Which of the systems do you think is best?

I like the central programmer and am I right in thinking you can have radiators at different settings with this?

Many thanks for bringing this to our attention as I have been looking for an alternative to solid fuel heating for ages and like the look of this the best.

----------


## Gadgie

I contacted Kalirel and they have passed on my details to their Scottish supplier who is in Dundee. They have their own website http://www.21stcenturyheating.com/. I have spoken to the guy on the phone and he would consider coming up here for a visit if there were a few of us who were genuinely interested in hearing more about it and maybe getting a proper quote done. Looking forward to getting my quote through!

----------


## Liz

I am definitely interested but afraid I wouldn't be able to afford it at the moment.

It would be interesting to hear what your quote is if you don't mind sharing it?

I have a form I must complete and send back so I can get a quote. A rough estimate they gave was about £2,000 (incl VAT) which I think is on a par with oil heating?

It looks like a really good system from what I have read.

----------


## YummyMummy

Hi

Wondered how you got on with these? My in-laws are moving to Caithness and are interested in replacing storage heaters with this system. Any advice/info would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## kjl

hi  corrie  electrical  in  thurso  are fitting  this  system  every  week  and  are local

----------


## Liz

> hi  corrie  electrical  in  thurso  are fitting  this  system  every  week  and  are local


Thanks a lot for the info. Do you know anyone who has this installed?

I am really interested and would like to know how efficient it is to run.

----------


## macDONsald

> Thanks a lot for the info. Do you know anyone who has this installed?
> 
> I am really interested and would like to know how efficient it is to run.


 
I'm also interested in hearing of anyone who has had this fitted.
It looks good on the website but i'd like to hear how good it is in reality.

----------


## Gadgie

> hi corrie electrical in thurso are fitting this system every week and are local


 
I contacted Corrie a couple of times to get them to come and give me a quote, but nobody ever got back to me!!

----------


## Liz

> I contacted Corrie a couple of times to get them to come and give me a quote, but nobody ever got back to me!!


Snap! They haven't got back to me either. Neither have Rok who I see have 'taken over' Corrie.

We hear about businesses laying off workers due to the credit crunch but they may get work if they got back to folk!

----------


## tracy ann

Bower Playgroup considering this system - does anyone know of anyone who has it up here so we could get their view on it

Thanks

----------


## Bad Manners

I have done a little research into this system and all is not quite as cheap as you are led to beleive. each 1KW radiator takes 9kw to charge up and disapate heat at a moderate level which is fine if you live in a flat and all is insulated to the nines you have to calculate how many radiators you require at typical house has six to eight larger radiators required for the bigger rooms so a typical days charge up rate would be 90Kw for a wholw house. compaied to an electric boiler and wet radiators its typical days charge up is around 60Kw quite a bit cheaper The cost of installation is higher however you recoup that with lower running costs.

----------


## Macwull

G & A Barnie Wick
01955 603803

----------


## Gadgie

At last, my Kalirel system (the Cyclope variety) is installed and working.  It took a few attempts to get to grips with the controller.  There are so many settings to get your head round - Auto - Comfort - Background - Eco - Frost protection - short override, long override, etc.

It goes on the assumption that you have the heating on all the time but I guess if you set the background temp low enough it won't come on when that phase is programmed in.  Each radiator is individually programmable (in hourly intervals), so you only need to have on the required radiators at any particular time of day ie. I will set only the bedroom radiator to be on in the morning.  At night, I will have the kitchen, hall and lounge on with the bedroom only coming on for an hour before bedtime.  You can also adjust each temp setting for each radiator in intervals of half a degree, so I guess this will save money in the long run too.

It certainly is instant heat which is brilliant compared to the old storage heaters.  I don't actually live in this house yet, so I don't know how efficient it is going to be to run and I don't have anything to compare it with, so please don't ask me about this.  No doubt I will be tweaking the settings until I get it just right for me, but so far, I am quite pleased.

----------


## Liz

Glad you managed to get it installed at last Gadgie! :Grin: 

It would be good to have an update from you once it is has been running for a few months.

I just can't decide what to replace our coal fire with! ::

----------

